# New Hive



## SteveBee (Jul 15, 2010)

We built this hive early this spring and have been waiting to catch a swarm to put in it. Today, we caught a three pound swarm and installed them in our cedar Warre. Click the link below for some picks.

http://honeysunapiary.wordpress.com/news/


----------



## Viggen (Apr 23, 2012)

Good catch and great pictures.....lol


----------

